# Request for comment



## coffeeCupPepsiNZ (Jan 1, 2011)

this is based on Joerg Sprave's V design, where the rubber is inside the frame fitted with rolers. I wanted to add an arm grip and extend the draw length! obviously this is a concept sketch, things are not to scale, heights need to be adjusted, etc, please comment!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Seems like a great idea to me!


----------



## coffeeCupPepsiNZ (Jan 1, 2011)

RecurveMaster said:


> Seems like a great idea to me!


Thank you! I'm thinking of fixing large rollers to the end of the fork, that way I gain a bit of clearance above the horizontal frame...


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

A bit like tex shooters starship and the v in 1!! It will work no doudt!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You will need to plan to keep the rubber about 10 degrees above the top plain when shooting. Maybe watching me shoot my Nova Star or Shooting Star might help you see what I am talking about. -- Tex-Shooter
http://www.youtube.com/user/slingshotbill


----------



## coffeeCupPepsiNZ (Jan 1, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> You will need to plan to keep the rubber about 10 degrees above the top plain when shooting. Maybe watching me shoot my Nova Star or Shooting Star might help you see what I am talking about. -- Tex-Shooter
> http://www.youtube.c...r/slingshotbill


Awesome! I was actually searching the forum for your nova star after John-Boy mentioned there's a resemblance. Thanks for posting here!


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay its time to find some wood and start the project. I would suggest Theraband black flatbands. If you feel the need for speed.


----------

